# Can a rider use the Uber rider app to specify the number of riders?



## IDriveForUber (4 mo ago)

Last night I had an UberXL ride where there were 7 riders and my van can only seat 6 riders, and I vaguely recall that when setting up my vehicle I specified how many seats the van comes with (there was a factory option to have 8 total seats, but my has 7).

Is there a way in the rider app for riders to request a vehicle that seats the number of people in their party?


----------



## Beninmankato (Apr 26, 2017)

XL is only good for up to six passengers, never seven.


----------



## IDriveForUber (4 mo ago)

Thanks, I didn't realize this. Does Lyft do it differently? I actually would have been fine on passing the ride because I was ready to go offline for the night.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Beninmankato said:


> XL is only good for up to six passengers, never seven.


I'm a driver as well as a frequent customer, the answer to your question is no, side note it's very frustrating also as a customer when I request an XL and it's only five or six of us and something shows up that's not actually an XL I don't know why Uber allows some of these vehicles that classify themselves as SUVs but still only have 5 seats I guess they call an XL cuz it has a big cargo area.


----------



## Mad_Jack_Flint (Nov 19, 2020)

painfreepc said:


> I'm a driver as well as a frequent customer, the answer to your question is no, side note it's very frustrating also as a customer when I request an XL and it's only five or six of us and something shows up that's not actually an XL I don't know why Uber allows some of these vehicles that classify themselves as SUVs but still only have 5 seats I guess they call an XL cuz it has a big cargo area.


When I ran the RAV4 and the Escape they were classified as Comfort and one woman tried to tell me a Comfort is the same as XL and I told her an XL would carry the amount of people you were trying to carry ( 6 ) and a Comfort is just four Pax’s and the Driver and she refused to cancel, so I waited out the timer.


----------



## IDriveForUber (4 mo ago)

painfreepc said:


> some of these vehicles that classify themselves as SUVs


I was talking with a driver who had an SUV and told me he qualifies as XL. I was looking at his SUV and I'm like, "how is that possible?" He explained that he somehow can add a third row that has seatbelts, but it's exceptionally miserable for adults and it takes up all of the storage area.


----------



## IDriveForUber (4 mo ago)

painfreepc said:


> I don't know why Uber allows some of these vehicles


I was perusing the vehicle list and noticed some miserably small vehicles like Minis and Fiats. I was thinking about how many times I've seen 4 riders and tons of luggage and thinking very few UberX vehicles could actually stow all of that.

Then I thought: hey, what about getting a vehicle so small that I just drive around getting cancellations all day? Call it The Cancellationator.


----------



## Mad_Jack_Flint (Nov 19, 2020)

IDriveForUber said:


> I was perusing the vehicle list and noticed some miserably small vehicles like Minis and Fiats. I was thinking about how many times I've seen 4 riders and tons of luggage and thinking very few UberX vehicles could actually stow all of that.
> 
> Then I thought: hey, what about getting a vehicle so small that I just drive around getting cancellations all day? Call it The Cancellationator.


I am in a KIA Soul at the moment and believe it or not it works for Airport runs…

A woman showed me how to put the luggage in properly and then tipped me twenty dollars for the ride when I should have tipped her instead.

So some of these little ones like the Soul work…


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

This car came to pick me up one day and I canceled he probably thanked me cuz it was a short trip anyway,

Chevrolet Spark


----------



## IDriveForUber (4 mo ago)

painfreepc said:


> This car came to pick me up one day and I canceled he probably thanked me cuz it was a short trip anyway,


One of the requirements is four doors - something seems amiss there, because it at least looks like it has two doors.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

IDriveForUber said:


> One of the requirements is four doors - something seems amiss there, because it at least looks like it has two doors.


It has four doors, look closely it's up by the rear passenger window toward the back


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

I wonder if the Tesla Model Y is getting XL status. The _optional_ 3rd row is only good for children.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

_Tron_ said:


> I wonder if the Tesla Model Y is getting XL status. The _optional_ 3rd row is only good for children.



*Model Y* - 2007 (UberX) / 2015 (Comfort) / 2016 (Black, Comfort Electric)
*Model X* - 2007 (UberX) / 2015 (Comfort) / 2016 (Black, Comfort Electric)
*Model 3* - 2007 (UberX) / 2015 (Comfort) / 2016 (Comfort Electric)
*Model S* - 2007 (UberX) / 2015 (Comfort) / 2016 (Black, Comfort Electric, Lux)


----------



## Beninmankato (Apr 26, 2017)

Lyft is the same, If this happens again I would move a short distance away and then collect the too many passengers fee if they don't cancel first. This fee on XL is often bigger than the fare would have been.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

They were lying about putting in for 7 passengers.

They an ordered an XL, max of 6 passengers. Period.

You don't oder for number of pax you order what vehicle type you want, which says how many the service seats.


UberX 1-4
UberXL 1-6
UberXL Carseat 2-6

etc

there's no selection for the number of passengers you have.


----------



## AdoptedTwice (4 mo ago)

IDriveForUber said:


> I was talking with a driver who had an SUV and told me he qualifies as XL. I was looking at his SUV and I'm like, "how is that possible?" He explained that he somehow can add a third row that has seatbelts, but it's exceptionally miserable for adults and it takes up all of the storage area.


My car is the same way. It qualifies as an XL because it has 7 seatbelts. The back 2 seats raise up, and yes, the cargo area is greatly reduced. That is why I don't drive as XL, too many disappointed riders, too many huge passengers that don't fit very well and have an uncomfortable ride so rate me low, and I don't want anyone riding up front with me.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

IDriveForUber said:


> I actually would have been fine on passing the ride because I was ready to go offline for the night.


How could one _not_ refuse a ride in which there are more pax than seats?


----------



## IDriveForUber (4 mo ago)

Beninmankato said:


> XL is only good for up to six passengers, never seven.


What do people with 7 passenger vehicles do? I see them out there; do they tell the riders "sorry, I can seat 7, but Uber only allows six?" Ugh, I wouldn't want to deal with that.


Mad_Jack_Flint said:


> A woman showed me how to put the luggage in properly


I have this same issue when doing airport runs for 6 passengers, and it makes a huge difference to understand how to pack luggage. Even with my deep cargo area, these people have huge checkin and oversized "carry-on", so it helps a ton to stow everything really tight. I think of it as Tetris. As a side note, I do see several minivans here in Vegas running luggage racks. I've considered putting mine on but I need to be clearer on how high it is so I don't destroy someone's luggage on a hotel's absurdly low clearance.


Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> They were lying about putting in for 7 passengers.


I tend to think you are correct. They were instantly trying to offer $20 to get me to accept 7 in the ride. I'm not interested in anything that doesn't have all of the proper insurance coverages. I get _plenty_ of riders telling me other drivers accept these sorts of illegal or policy violations and I politely and firmly tell them I follow the policies of Uber and the law.


Beninmankato said:


> If this happens again I would move a short distance away and then collect the too many passengers fee if they don't cancel first.





elelegido said:


> How could one _not_ refuse a ride in which there are more pax than seats?


I didn't state it in the original post, but they split their party up and I took less than six for a ride while the remainder ordered an UberX (which probably showed up in less than 5 minutes).


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

IDriveForUber said:


> I get _plenty_ of riders telling me other drivers accept these sorts of illegal or policy violations


"In that case you need to contact one of them and have them pick you up"

-or-

"Other passengers don't ask me to take more people than are allowed"

When people try to clown car me, it's the same as them saying, "Please cancel my ride and don't take any of us". If you do split a group up and take some of them, there's a good chance that they will low rate you or put in a false complaint. It's not worth it - just clear them off your screen and wait for the next ping.


----------



## IDriveForUber (4 mo ago)

What I do in these scenarios is just tell them what I do as a tactic to avoid any friction. They can't argue against my policies being what Uber and the law allow, but telling them things like do something they obviously cannot do or comparing them with others will generate friction. I got a nice tip at the end of a short XL ride, and this is why I do what I can to avoid friction.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

IDriveForUber said:


> telling them things like do something they obviously cannot do or comparing them with others will generate friction.


Yes, it can do, but that's their problem. Asking them to do something they obviously cannot do is no different from them asking me to do something I can't do. That's the point. They can contemplate that as they stand on the curb and watch my car drive away.


----------



## IDriveForUber (4 mo ago)

elelegido said:


> They can think about that as they stand on the curb and watch my car drive away.


Yes, then I pull up and get $25 for the 10 minute ride you passed on.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

IDriveForUber said:


> Yes, then I pull up and get $25 for the 10 minute ride you passed on.


No, very unlikely. I do UberX, whereas you are an XL driver - we're not competing for the same rides. $25 rides on UberX are extremely uncommon. You'd be pulling up and taking the $10-for-10-minute-ride that I rejected.

What you are alluding to is that declining rides means that you won't get the revenue for that particular ride, but that is obvious. There will be another ride to go to, at least in my market, fortunately.


----------



## IDriveForUber (4 mo ago)

I'm referring to creating friction with the riders. I could have done the same thing despite the fact that it was XL. Friction can more easily be generated by trying to discuss something outside of my control. By keeping the topic on my own policies, I'm less likely to sabotage my paycheck.


----------



## Beninmankato (Apr 26, 2017)

Yes, reducing the risk of conflict is a big part of the job. The risk you take in splitting up a party is that people don't like to be told no, and they may take it out on your ratings or give you attitude along the way. I probably can count on one hand the number of times more than six showed up for a ride in over five years of rs. It's really not something to worry about. But basically go with the flow and what feels right to you and you'll be great.

I drive a mini van with fold down seats so luggage has rarely been an issue. More often I've had people order a ride expecting me to move them and all their belongings. That's not ride-share and I will move on and collect the fee based on too many items to fit. If you do take them it will take more time, and those type of passengers will rarely even tip to show their gratitude. They are trying to save money by avoiding a moving truck in the first place. I've learned this the hard way.

Don't sweat this job; treat people with respect, drive smoothly, and enjoy yourself out there. One more thing, avoid the bad parts of town if you want better experiences.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

I stopped letting a large party split themselves up and I take part of the group, was when many years ago I pulled up on a group of people going to a wedding, I took the ones that can fit in my car, and on the way to the wedding one of the passengers in the back seat ask the account holder that was sitting next to me, who is the best man, and the account holder said obviously not this driver, hit me like a ton of bricks it's a no-win situation to let an oversized parties split themselves up and i take part of the group always cancel and move on.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

IDriveForUber said:


> I'm referring to creating friction with the riders. I could have done the same thing despite the fact that it was XL. Friction can more easily be generated by trying to discuss something outside of my control.


 Yes, so you said. When pax fail their curbside inspection, it doesn't create friction for me. They remain on the outside of the car and I simply drive away. It's all very frictionless. They may be feeling friction but, as I say, they are welcome to contemplate that as they stand on the naughty curb.


> By keeping the topic on my own policies, I'm less likely to sabotage my paycheck.


If you're in an area where there are few rides and denying pax would affect your paycheck, then I can see how you would be persuaded to take pax who previously tried try to clown-car you. Anything for that dollar, right? _That_ kind of situation would be understandable. I still wouldn't do it because of the risks of bad rating / false report involved with taking pax who did not get their way, but I can understand drivers who would.

As I say, fortunately in my market there are plenty of pings. If your market is reasonably buoyant and you believe that a typical ride would be $25 for a 10 minute trip, then there would be another typical (by definition) $25 for 10 minute ping shortly after. With all other things being equal, it would make sense to take the pax whose group you have _not_ just refused and split up.


> telling them things like do something they obviously cannot do or comparing them with others will generate friction. I got a nice tip at the end of a short XL ride


Lol, generally, when you refuse to take a group that tries to clown-car you and you make them split their group into two, a "nice tip" generally is _not_ the response from them.  Ask me how I know this. If you got a tip after you refused a group and they tipped you for the privilege, then you got lucky - that certainly isn't the usual outcome.

And, again, comparing them with other pax helps illustrate to them the futility of them trying to compare me with other drivers. It gives them something to think about while they re-request.



> They can't argue against my policies being what Uber and the law allow


Oh, how little you know them.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

painfreepc said:


> I stopped letting a large party split themselves up and I take part of the group, was when many years ago I pulled up on a group of people going to a wedding, I took the ones that can fit in my car, and on the way to the wedding one of the passengers in the back seat ask the account holder that was sitting next to me, who is the best man, and the account holder said obviously not this driver, hit me like a ton of bricks it's a no-win situation to let an oversized parties split themselves up and i take part of the group always cancel and move on.


↑ This. ↑

As drivers get more experience, they know that this gig is about risks and odds. Will a refused split-group always hit you with a low rating, false report or a difficult ride? No. But there is the risk. And it's just not worth it when there will be another ping of similar value coming right along, usually within a minute or less.

It's the same with picking up at bars etc on the drunk shift. You know which areas are the high-risk areas for problem pax and you adjust your strategy based on that. Maybe you're a San Diego driver, for example, who's contemplating working Pacific Beach. You know the earnings will be quite high, but you also know that the odds of picking up a quartet of dúchebags is high too. This gig is all about the odds.

If it was a $100 fare for a 15 minute ride, for example, but doing it involved splitting a group then that _may_ be worth the risk of splitting them. But for a run-of-the-mill ride when you know you'll get pinged for another just like it 1 minute later? No.

It looks like the OP is still not all that experienced, but he'll pick all of this up as he goes along.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Beninmankato said:


> Yes, reducing the risk of conflict is a big part of the job. The risk you take in splitting up a party is that people don't like to be told no, and they may take it out on your ratings or give you attitude along the way.


Agreed, reducing conflict is important. The difficulty that happens when pax try to clown car a driver is that conflict is created the moment pax try to do it. The pax' wishes conflict with the driver's wishes. Given that the conflict has already been created, the driver then has two options - (a) reinforce that conflict by insisting that the group splits or (b) leave the conflict curbside and move on.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

painfreepc said:


> This car came to pick me up one day and I canceled he probably thanked me cuz it was a short trip anyway,
> 
> Chevrolet Spark
> View attachment 681749


I rented one of these once; it was actually pretty nice to drive. I believe they come with a warning that plays through the stereo upon delivery, though, "This vehicle will self destruct in 50,000 miles"


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

I should have mentioned in my earlier post,

If you have to tell the customer "no" before even begining the ride your best bet is to not take them.

Sure "taking half their party" because tehy have too many people for your car sounds like a good comprimise but it opens you up to false allegations.

Anything that causes them to have to order another car isn't worth the risk of taking them.


On the same note is "re-pings" after cancel is an automatic refusal. Same risks.


----------



## ObeyTheNumbers (8 mo ago)

IDriveForUber said:


> Last night I had an UberXL ride where there were 7 riders and my van can only seat 6 riders, and I vaguely recall that when setting up my vehicle I specified how many seats the van comes with (there was a factory option to have 8 total seats, but my has 7).
> 
> Is there a way in the rider app for riders to request a vehicle that seats the number of people in their party?


Uber is stupid for not matching pax size with seating/legroom availability and number of vehicles to meet pax amount.

I suggested it to them in the app, so only can hope other also do the same.

Their solution for one 300 lb pax is to send in a Kia Soul. 😆


----------

